# What should I read?



## lillumultipass (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi to all!

I am new to the forum, and I will ask my first question.

As I am going to finish the book I am reading ( The Analyst, by John Katzenbach, a very good thriller by the way) rather soon, I was wondering what sci-fi book I should read now. I think I would like to read something big, at least a trilogy.
To give you some information on my tastes, I should say that my favorite fantasy books are the Elric saga by Moorcock. Recently, I have read The Chronicles of the Ravens, and it is a close second. I have also liked The Belgariad. I didn't really like middle Earth.
I also really enjoy Science-fiction, my favorite being Foundation, but I have also liked Hamilton's Reality Dysfunction.

I have looked at a few things, but I really don't know. I have never read the Wheel of Time or Martin's A song of ice and fire; as to the former, it seems that only the first four books are good right?
As to the latter, I am not sure I will like it since it's not really fantasy per se.

There is also Kristine Kathryn Rush 's Feys that I thought might appeal to me.

Well, any opinions, advices...would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Aniri (Sep 5, 2007)

I never finished Wheel of Time...just grew bored of it (sorry...).  GRRM though, that is one series I really enjoyed and I cannot wait for the next book.  Robin Hobb is another author who I just discovered.
What about Piers Anthony?


----------



## manephelien (Sep 5, 2007)

Yeah, for more fantasy I'd definitely recommend Robin Hobb. 

Maybe you could give Arthur C. Clarke's Odyssey tales a try?


----------



## lillumultipass (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to say that I have read Hobb's Fitz series recently, but only the first three. So maybe I should read the other in the series, but I thought they were less good.

I don't know Piers Anthony. I will have a look thank you.
I think I have read Arthur C Clarke's odyssey, as well as Dune, the Hyperion series, the Runelorsds series...and a few others I can't recall for the moment.


----------



## Aniri (Sep 5, 2007)

There's a thread here somewhere, that is chock full of recommendations--for both sci-fi and fantasy.


----------



## Aniri (Sep 5, 2007)

OK...found them...they are all under "General Book Discussion"...
http://www.chronicles-network.com/forum/general-book-discussion/


----------



## Overread (Sep 5, 2007)

You could try The Malan Book of the Fallen (first book called the Garden of the Moon - it is similar in structure to a song of ice nd fire, but the magic is a much stronger presence)


----------



## Aniri (Sep 5, 2007)

Overread said:


> You could try The Malan Book of the Fallen (first book called the Garden of the Moon - it is similar in structure to a song of ice nd fire, but the magic is a much stronger presence)


 
Written by?  (sounds interesting...gotta love magic!)


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 5, 2007)

That's Steven Erikson. The Malazan books are very good (although I've only read one and a half books from the series thus far!) A multitude of interesting characters, lots of magic and an epic setting. A great series.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 5, 2007)

lillumultipass said:


> Hi to all!
> 
> I am new to the forum, and I will ask my first question.
> 
> ...



Sweety, I have no idea what you should read, but your nick put a grin on my face.

I suggest reading the aspiring writers section and maybe giving some aspiring writers some tips. 

Good is a matter of opinion, what people say isn't good in Song of Ice and Fire or Wheel of Time or even Dark Tower is because they get bored with the story. I myself got bored with the middle books, then the excitement picks back up when you near the end of the long journey, but that long journey doesn't matter if you don't know what happened in the middle.


----------



## lillumultipass (Sep 6, 2007)

dustinzgirl said:


> Sweety, I have no idea what you should read, but your nick put a grin on my face.
> 
> I suggest reading the aspiring writers section and maybe giving some aspiring writers some tips.
> 
> Good is a matter of opinion, what people say isn't good in Song of Ice and Fire or Wheel of Time or even Dark Tower is because they get bored with the story. I myself got bored with the middle books, then the excitement picks back up when you near the end of the long journey, but that long journey doesn't matter if you don't know what happened in the middle.



 yeah, my nick usually does this lol

Well, you are perfectly right. I, for one, also got bored reading LOTR, and I recall that only really enjoyed the last book.
In any case, I think I have found what to read: it will be the end of Hobb series (liveship and tawny man), ASOFAI and Erikson's books. Maybe Kate 
Elliott"s Crowns of Stars series.

Thanks for the answers.


----------



## lillumultipass (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi again,

I have another question: I have read the Farseer Trilogy, and I want to read the three Fool's books, but I wonder whether I should read The Liveship Traders trilogy before that.
Thanks!


----------



## murphy (Sep 11, 2007)

It is better to read Hobb's books in publishing order.   Read the Ship trilogy before the Tawney Man.   Everything fits together if it is read in that order.

I've read Rusch's Fey series and liked it very much.   It does get a bit bloody, though.


----------



## lillumultipass (Sep 11, 2007)

murphy said:


> It is better to read Hobb's books in publishing order.   Read the Ship trilogy before the Tawney Man.   Everything fits together if it is read in that order.
> 
> I've read Rusch's Fey series and liked it very much.   It does get a bit bloody, though.



Oh, ok. That's what I thought I had read somewhere else, thanks!

As to the Feys, I had bought the first one a long time ago, I will definitely read it, but it might not be my priority.
I am leaving on vacations on Sunday and I plan to read "His dark materials" first. Then, I was considering starting ASOFAI since I have already bought the first 2 volumes, but I am not sure. I have read that this is not a lightweight read, so maybe I should read easier stuff before plunging into this deep fantasy novel.
I don't think I plan to read Jordan's WoT since it seems that it is very descriptive, and this is not something I really like.
After reading some reviews, I am really eager to read Erikson's books but I prefer to wait till the series is over or almost over.
Marco's books look pretty good also, maybe I should read them next, although it is not magic-intensive, and I like when it is (like in Elric or 9 princes of Ambers for instance).


----------



## murphy (Sep 11, 2007)

lillumultipass said:


> Oh, ok. That's what I thought I had read somewhere else, thanks!
> 
> As to the Feys, I had bought the first one a long time ago, I will definitely read it, but it might not be my priority.
> I am leaving on vacations on Sunday and I plan to read "His dark materials" first. Then, I was considering starting ASOFAI since I have already bought the first 2 volumes, but I am not sure. I have read that this is not a lightweight read, so maybe I should read easier stuff before plunging into this deep fantasy novel.
> ...


 

With Erikson's series, there are seven books out, with the eighth being released next spring.   I think there are to be 10 books in the main series.   However, that doen't include Ian Cameron Esselmount (Sp?) books, The Night of Knives, etc., which highlight and add to Erikson's story.


----------



## lillumultipass (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello again,

since my last post, I have done some research and I have bought a few books: Marco's Tyrant's and kings trilogy, the first two books of the Liveship traders trilogy, the whole Memory, Thorn and Sorrow series, the first two books of ASOFAI, and His dark materials.

I leave on vacation tomorrow, and I will bring his dark materials, and either Tyrants&Kings, or Memory, Thorn and Sorrow, I haven't decided yet.
Then, I will read the liveship traders, the tawny man, and only then ASOFAI and Erikson.


----------



## george c (Dec 10, 2007)

swan wars by sean russell is prob my fav. ice and fire, rrmartins is great also. any terry brooks or feist also


----------



## Ramoth's Rider (Dec 10, 2007)

Terry Pratchett is good because you can just pick up one have a giggle and then pick up something  more serious


----------

